# Michigan board so quite 2016



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

its where its happening,,,, going to be the best year ever. Cadillac here i come,, or Gaylord


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm going to go for the first time ever this year just haven't decided where to go yet.


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

A lot of those up northers use michigan morels .com

I am planning a trip too Jim . Starting in kalamazoo and working my way all the way to Lewiston for blacks


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

Not popping like they should here in central onesys and twosy perhaps 3 or 4 most have been up way to long... tho a few fresh ones,,, Would be a good year to hunt big foots Hope I can hit michigan right.


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

Biggest morel I ever found was memorial weekend. in Ohio,,, past prime tho


----------

